# Is it true about LDS canneries?



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

My DH just read that LDS canneries are no longer letting non-LDS people use their facilities. Since some of you guys are LDS I was hoping you could verify this.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I think some do and some don't. The one north of me is limited to members only, the one south of me is open to the public. You need to contact each storehouse to find out it's individual policy. 

IF all storehouses start limiting to members only, that would be a strong signal that hard times are near.


----------



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

I had read the same thing a couple weeks ago, but hit the one an hour north of here last week, and it was no problem.

They had plenty of everything, but did say that they had been crazy busy lately.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I was born in the dark here. I've never heard of a canning center until I read this thread. Man o man the things you can learn on gool ol' HT! Does anyone have a catalog of the things you can order?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

http://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/sto...ries1?langId=-1&storeId=10705&catalogId=10551


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

You can get a lot more at the canneries than is offered from the online store. I haven't heard of any changes.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have only heard about the price increases and noticed some of the online stuff is backordered.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Bud just went a couple weeks ago,non LDS,and they only didnt have a couple items in stock,so for here all is well with LDS


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

From what I have been reading about the LDS canneries in the east, south and parts of Texas, many are severely limiting what non-members can purchase and many are and have been out of the majority of items they normally stock. No wheats, no rices, no milk, etc. They are saying they MUST serve their membership first and foremost, which is true.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Davie, Florida is more or less closed to nonmembers. Davie is in South Florida around the Hollywood/Fort Lauderdale area, which is a four-hour drive north for me. I have to take a trip next week and if the time works out, which I am not sure that it will, I may try to contact the Plant City/Tampa cannery.

I follow a couple of preppers/survivalists on YouTube and there are a lot of videos about going to cannery and getting cheap food, so you could see this coming. Some canneries are running out of food because of the rush and increased visits. I also believe a lot of food has been diverted to Japan relief efforts.


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

I went at the end of March and all was well here in Colton CA. I even canned my powdered milk there.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

The "rumor" about the cannery foods being diverted to Japan was laid to rest by the Salt Lake cannery committee. They offered to fly loads over and Japan declined. The Japanese do not eat wheat, milk, potatoes, etc. as Americans do. Japan relief committee specifically ask for and will accept only $$ donations from anyone, but no food or other material items.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

motivated said:


> I went at the end of March and all was well here in Colton CA. I even canned my powdered milk there.


Yup,where Bud went.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Are there any LDS canneries in PA?


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

We placed an order with LDS in Oklahoma City to pick up the first weekend in May. We went to visit about 6 weeks ago first, and the man in charge of that cannery said they were having trouble getting in enough supplies to even meet the demand for those wanting to can (we bought bulk to store in buckets instead). Whether it's true or not, I'm not sure, but he seemed to think that Utah was floored by the number of orders they have been receiving since the opened up the online store to non-lds members. 

I hope we got everything we ordered because you just can't beat their price on powdered milk.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

goatlady said:


> The "rumor" about the cannery foods being diverted to Japan was laid to rest by the Salt Lake cannery committee. They offered to fly loads over and Japan declined. The Japanese do not eat wheat, milk, potatoes, etc. as Americans do. Japan relief committee specifically ask for and will accept only $$ donations from anyone, but no food or other material items.


Their noodles are made with wheat. Their school children drink milk unless its been compromised with radiation. I believe they eat sweet potatoes as opposed to white ones. Of course they eat rice every day.


----------



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

We have an appointment in May with the Kansas City LDS cannery. I ordered form our local Amish store. Some prices are better there.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Some items did not come in for the April delivery for the co-op. Seems like powdered milk was one of the items. It was more noticeable than normal. My next order is a biggy so am a bit concerned. Based on that and some of the websites being back ordered, would not wait to order if you do not have to.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

tab said:


> Some items did not come in for the April delivery for the co-op. Seems like powdered milk was one of the items. It was more noticeable than normal. My next order is a biggy so am a bit concerned. Based on that and some of the websites being back ordered, would not wait to order if you do not have to.



Problem is we are not in the US right now. I would need to wait until June and I 'm worried it will be too late.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

told me about a year ago that it was available to LDS only. Haven't called back to ask again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

The cannery in Jacksonville (FL) called me a couple of weeks ago to tell me that non-members would have to go with members in order to purchase. They're having problems keeping stuff in stock.

This happens from time to time. Something big happens somewhere in the world happens and all the folks who could not be bothered to prepare _when there was plenty of time and supplies to do so_ suddenly "get it." So naturally the canneries and the greater food storage industry quickly run short and supplies are hard to come by.

This will gradually pass. Then supplies will be easier to find. 

Until the next big thing happens. Then they'll run short again.

Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Question is, how long between big happenings? There seems to be lots of them lately and food prices are adding to the pressure. Hopefully, as most always, things plod along. 

June does seem like a long time. That is when my next co-op order will be delivered. Course not being able to get the garden going, it snowed last night, does not help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

This last ten years or so the interval between "big things" does seem to be shortening.

But that too is a part of a larger cycle.


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

You know, you could always join us. I am sure you all would feel at home with us.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The co-op does a very nice job, thanks  . 
Astrid, can a relative pick up items for you?


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

It has been my personal experience that our local LDS church and the people running the Oklahoma City cannery have been VERY willing to help a non-LDS family with their food storage preparations. 

If the LDS store in your area requires sponsorship from an LDS member, I would call the local LDS church and ask to speak with the person in charge of food storage for that district. If you are polite and show a true interest, it might be easier to obtain a sponsor than you think. 

That is true. This could all be cyclical and compounded by the fact that several wheat growing states are experiencing a drought that impacted their wheat production. I just don't know though. It seems like more and more people are storing food right now on a regular basis... not just in lieu of the recent disasters. 

I look at the bare raw food shelves at my local walmart (large sugar, rice, beans, etc.) around us and can't help but think that more people are "getting it". Hopefully the shortage of food will be temporary, but it's a little intimidating nonetheless.

Edited to add: If you have a local pick up in your area, we have also been very pleased with the prices and quality of this organization: www.clnf.org


----------



## motivated (Sep 6, 2004)

As I said before I went at the end of March. The starter kit (6 cans) was $20.50. I called this morning and it is now $22.50.

The prices everywhere are going up so fast.


----------

